# Max. freq. 833MHz for a 2x3.16GHz Core 2 Duo?

## PaV

Hello!

I have a Core 2 Duo E8500 which is 2 x 3.16GHz. The problem is, right now it is working at 833MHz, or so the /proc/cpuinfo says (see below). It's the same no matter if cpufrequtils are running or not. I have CPU Frequency scaling and ACPI Processor P-States driver compiled into kernel, but I don't think it should have any impact if the cpufrequtils are off. Nevertheless, even if the governor is on "performance" and on full load of both CPUs they still stay at 833MHz. Interestingly, the max frequency values are also displayed as "833000". I'm not really sure what could be wrong... Any ideas please?

Some relevant info:

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 833.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6348.28

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 833.000

cache size      : 6144 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 6344.81

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/affected_cpus

0

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq

833000

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq

833000

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

833000

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors

conservative ondemand userspace performance

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq

833000

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

833000

# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

performance

```

----------

## bastibasti

cpufreq-info

----------

## PaV

Here you go:

```
$ cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 833 MHz - 833 MHz

  available frequency steps: 833 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 833 MHz and 833 MHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 833 MHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 833 MHz - 833 MHz

  available frequency steps: 833 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 833 MHz and 833 MHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 833 MHz.

```

and in addition:

```

-w --hwfreq

    Get frequency the CPU currently runs at, by reading it from hardware (only available to root)

# cpufreq-info -w

833000

```

----------

## LiquidAcid

For me this looks like the wrong CPU freq driver is in use.

My colleague had a similar problem with his AMD Turion dualcore in his new laptop. If he didn't load the correct cpufreq module the maximum freq available for him was a single entry: the minimum freq supported by the hardware.

----------

## PaV

Well... I just removed CPU Frequency Scaling from my kernel and the frequency is now correct... But I don't understand, there are only 3 different drivers and ACPI Processor P-States driver should be enough for Core 2 Duo, or so it says on the wiki and in the kernel... I'll try the Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated) ...

Update: the Intel Enhanced SpeedStep driver doesn't work either... Maybe my processor is too new?

----------

## PaV

This is kind of an old topic, but I'm still having this problem. Has anybody managed to get cpu frequency scaling to work on a similar CPU?

----------

## DaggyStyle

on my t8100 I have this set ACPI Processor P-States driver alone and I have it, kinda, my problem is that powerdevil suddenly don't notice it...

----------

## jrevi

Hi guys,

I have also the same problem. In fact I noticed that if I put the "performance" governor, I have the good speed if the proc is not used. As soon as I need some proc power, speedstep reduce the max processor capability and cpu-freq or the gnome-applet are lost ...  :Sad: 

I would really like to find a solution to it because it's then practically impossible to work in battery mode...

Best,

Jrevi

----------

## Clad in Sky

On my Phenom it works.

I'm using ondemand as default governor.

----------

## jrevi

I just would like to give a small Up to this post as for me it's still not solved and I cannot use my laptop in battery mode...

It's clear for me that the problem occurs only when the CPU is used   :Laughing:  . If the cpu is not use or practically not used, it's ok. Just FYI (sorry it's in French):

```
jerome@ORDIWORK ~ $ cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 005: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Veuillez rapportez les erreurs et les bogues à cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, s'il vous plait.

analyse du CPU 0 :

  pilote : acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs qui doivent changer de fréquences en même temps : 0

  limitation matérielle : 800 MHz - 3.00 GHz

  plage de fréquence : 3.00 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  régulateurs disponibles : ondemand, userspace, performance

  tactique actuelle : la fréquence doit être comprise entre 800 MHz et 800 MHz.

                  Le régulateur "performance" est libre de choisir la vitesse

                  dans cette plage de fréquences.

  la fréquence actuelle de ce CPU est 800 MHz.

analyse du CPU 1 :

  pilote : acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs qui doivent changer de fréquences en même temps : 1

  limitation matérielle : 800 MHz - 3.00 GHz

  plage de fréquence : 3.00 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  régulateurs disponibles : ondemand, userspace, performance

  tactique actuelle : la fréquence doit être comprise entre 800 MHz et 800 MHz.

                  Le régulateur "performance" est libre de choisir la vitesse

                  dans cette plage de fréquences.

  la fréquence actuelle de ce CPU est 800 MHz.
```

Best,

Jrevi

----------

